# To Clean or Not to Clean that is the ???



## psgen (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Everyone:
           Had this jar given to me the other day.....looks like the ring was melted to the jar or it just disinagrated with time.....do you clean it off or let it go, because it's different and adds to the look, sort of gives it an older look. Just thought I'd pose the question here for the experts, as I'm just beginning in the hobby


----------



## psgen (Jul 24, 2007)

Rick:
         It's not that I like it, I just don't want to detract for the jar itself. I have come to realize in my short time in the hobby, that jar and bottle hobbyist are a lot more forgiving about cleaning their wares than those in the coin world. To clean coins is a no-no, but there are those that do it anyways. A cleaned coin detracts greatly from it's value......I just wanted to run it by the experts, those that have dealt with it before. Thought it better to ask than to clean and find out I shouldn't have........Thanks for your input


----------



## woody (Jul 24, 2007)

If it is just the jar rubber that has disintegrated then I would remove it and put a new jar rubber in it's place to make the jar look more like what it should look like.


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2007)

> replacing the gasket as woody suggests will only make it a better bottle.





> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> And replacing the gasket will also give the lid a better cushion to sit on to prevent it from getting broke  should it receive an accidental bump. Thought that I would mention that little thought being I had been there and done that. A new jar rubber will also give the lid a good snug fit as well when the bail is closed.


----------



## psgen (Jul 24, 2007)

I only have one problem at this point and that is finding a replacement ring. This Jar is a small one, the lid measures about 2Â¼" in diameter. The jar body measures just a little over 2Â½" in diameter. I've been able to find the standard rings and the wide mouth, but have had not sucess with the small ones.... Is this what is referred to as a midget jar?


----------



## woody (Jul 24, 2007)

It should take a regular jar rubber, not the widemouth. 
 I'm pretty sure that midget lids were zinc lids and not glass lids.


----------



## psgen (Jul 24, 2007)

Everyone:
       Thanks for your replys......Regular jar rubber won't work for this one......(see attached) The top jar rubber is a regular & lower jar rubber is a wide mouth. I hope this helps put things in perspective. The only marking on this jar are on the base...K-G (in a oval), 10-444


----------



## woody (Jul 24, 2007)

It is listed in the Redbook of Fruit Jars #9 as RB1393.
 K-G (within oval) Smooth lip Lightning beaded neck seal
 round and square shapes; Product jar......... Pt. $1-3

 I don't think these jars were used for canning as much as I believe they are a novelty jar, used more for decorations.


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, it would seem then that the solution to solve the problem would be to find a piece of rubber the thickness of a jar rubber, and *cut your own  to the size needed to fit Your jar* !


----------



## psgen (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input.......Woody, thank you for your ID work. I never thought to look under "K-G", as I'm new to the whole red book thing.......lesson learned....... look-up everything & anything on the jar or bottle..... I believe my jar is likely a Â½ pint version and not the pint which is listed in the Red Book, but I could be wrong. If I could get the top off from the darn thing, I'd measure it's volume to make sure.........
     Now, as for the jar ring issue, I've cleaned off all the old ring from the outer portion of the jar, but because the ring was melted it has seemingly glued the lid to the jar...I'm not going to force it open for fear of breaking the lid or the jar. Anyways it doesn't look to bad now that all the excess is gone....
      I've only seen one other lid this small......I have another which is the same size, but it's the old style lightning with the dimples and it's rose - amethyst in color.......... I would love to have the jar that matches this lid.......such a unique color.


----------

